# RR: 25b. Wagner: Die Walküre



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Leinsdorf (cond.), Vickers, Brouwenstijn, London, Nilsson, London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Janowitz, Stewart, Crespin, Talvela, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1966)










3.	Böhm (cond.), Adam, Nilsson, King, Rysanek, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)










4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Mödl, Rysanek, Frantz, Suthaus, Klose, Frick, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)










5.	Barenboim (cond.), Elming, Secunde, Tomlinson, Evans, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1993)










6.	Solti (cond.), Nilsson, Hotter, Ludwig, Crespin, Frick, Watts, Fassbaender, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1965)










Bonus:	Walter (cond.), Lehmann, Melchior, List, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1935) [Act 1 & Act 2 scenes]*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Leinsdorf (cond.), Vickers, Brouwenstijn, London, Nilsson, London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Vickers, Janowitz, Stewart, Crespin, Talvela, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Deutsche Oper Chorus	(1966)
3.	Böhm (cond.), Adam, Nilsson, King, Rysanek, Nienstedt, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)
4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Mödl, Rysanek, Frantz, Suthaus, Klose, Frick, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)
5.	Barenboim (cond.), Elming, Secunde, Tomlinson, Evans, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1992)
6.	Solti (cond.), Nilsson, Hotter, Ludwig, Crespin, Frick, Watts, Fassbaender, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1965)
Bonus:	Walter (cond.), Lehmann, Melchior, List, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1935) [Act 1 & Act 2 scenes]

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

